# Good price for Baby lock quilters choice?



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

Have the chance to buy a 6yr old BLQC. It has 10 different feet and appears in good condition. Any guess on a good price. Owner is willing to negotiate.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

You might check on E-Bay & see what they are going for there. Of course, prices vary in different areas, so that is not a totally accurate guide, but will give you a basic idea.


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

I passed on the machine. I would have snatched it up it of was the newer version & had all the feet. Hard to comp a price when some of the feet are as high as $45


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

You can get a whole set of feet for the Quilters Choice on e-bay for about $45. It is a very nice machine if you want to reconsider knowing you can get the feet cheaper. I am very happy with my Babylock for a mid price machine and the company offers great
customer service.


----------

